# Partner Visa - Form 80



## Yoann (May 21, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I come to you guys because I am really confused about some questions in the form 80 "Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment" and the application process in general. 

But, first, I give you a quick recap of my application :

- Applied on the 08/09/2013
- Bridging Visa A - granted on the 16/09/2013
- Request/Obtain Bridging Visa B on the 17/02/2014 
- Travel one month overseas and back

When I came back to Australia, I changed place and called the immigration to let them know about my details change. The lady sounded surprised that I did not have a case officer yet.Then I received an automatic email 1 week ago asking me to complete the form 80, get an AFP check, and an health check.

The form 80 looks really strange as few questions make sense only if you are travelling in Australia since 3 months but not if you are settled since 2 years:

26 What is your main reason for remaining in Australia?
27 List the towns/cities you will visit during your further stay in Australia?
29 Are you applying for a temporary visa?
30 Do you have any proposed or booked travel for your departure from
Australia?

My main reason is to stay with my partner basically. 

Then last confusion :
35 Are you currently in Australia?
36 Have you been to Australia before?

Yes I am in Australia on bridging visa but for the 36, I never really left Australia since 2011, or only for a couple of weeks, so should I refer these in/out?

Sorry if I am out of the tracks with my questions but I am stressing out about this form!

Thanks in advance for your answers.

Yoann


----------



## danegirl (Sep 15, 2013)

The form has changed somewhat since I filled it out, but this is what I would say:


26 Awaiting processing of partner visa
27 List the city that you live in and that you live there, list any other travel you have booked, and then something like "No other trips anticipated"
29 The answer is no, you have applied for a permanent visa (801)
30 No

Question 26/30 shouldn't be an issue, as you have already declared your intention to stay in Australia by the lodgement of the partner visa. 

35 Yes
36 Yes (list all dates that you entered). For example, my partner arrived (for good) in Australia in October 2010, but he made several trips out of the country since then. We listed all of his arrival dates, not just the October 2010 one.


----------



## susannahjensen (Mar 17, 2014)

Is Form 80 not required unless asked for (Partner visa 820)? It is not on the immi document checklist.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

It's not always mandatory, but it's possible your CO will ask for it. It seems to be more commonly requested for applicants from high risk countries.


----------



## susannahjensen (Mar 17, 2014)

Okay thanks!


----------

